# Cca



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm sure there's info somewhere on the forum about this, but with the new update I'm having a hard time searching. I'm looking for general info about the CCA. How to find one, besides checking the GRCA website. How old the dog should be, I've heard at least 2. And just any general info that would be useful for a beginner who would like to try the CCA in the next year or so.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is the link to find the events. https://www.grca.org/events/conformation/cca-certificate-of-conformation-assessment/

The dog or bitch must be over 18 months.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I guess it takes a while for them to appear on that website. If not, there aren't going to be any in my half of the US this year. About how early do they usually post the events? I would think at least a month prior.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are hard to find and fill up fast. They cost clubs a lot of money because you need I believe three judges, so they lose money on them. I would really love to get one for Sailor. The serious breeders are not interested in them and I have been told they are a waste of time and money.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That's too bad. They sound great for people whom aren't interested in showing, paying a handler, etc. But still want an honest assessment from a judge about conformation. I think they have one in the Seattle area every year, I'll have to try and learn how to get in for next year.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

ArchersMom said:


> That's too bad. They sound great for people whom aren't interested in showing, paying a handler, etc. But still want an honest assessment from a judge about conformation. I think they have one in the Seattle area every year, I'll have to try and learn how to get in for next year.


Personally, I think they are great for someone that doesn't show in the conformation ring. I would love to do it because I am so new to this world, and want somebody else to point out my dog's flaws and qualities.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you looked into UKC (United Kennel Club) conformation events? That might be a possibility.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is an event that is similar to a CCA. I will be bringing Kelvin to one when it comes to Allentown.

International Dog Show Calendar
Or wait for October and do the one in Ridgefield, WA. http://www.iabca.com/calendar.html

You'll get a written assessment by 3-5 judges. If your dog gets a high enough score from 2-3 judges you can walk away with a International Title or National Title.

Some people like it. I have heard it's really down to earth. Not really hoity-toity and not at all political. That you get a real assessment of your dogs stature, and movement.

The people who don't like it, say "You are simply buying a title." But I have heard the same said for people who hire professional handlers in the AKC conformation ring. So to each their own.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bethlehemgolden said:


> Here is an event that is similar to a CCA. I will be bringing Kelvin to one when it comes to Allentown.
> 
> International Dog Show Calendar
> Or wait for October and do the one in Ridgefield, WA. http://www.iabca.com/calendar.html
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I think the "buying of the title" is what people do not like about the CCA, but not all titles are created equal, and we all know the difference between what the titles mean. 

I know there are great dogs out there that never got their Ch because of the way they were handled. I know I will probably never get Sailor finished if I am the one handling her, and I cannot afford the 10K to 15K that I am hearing people are spending to finish their dogs with a pro.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I just want proof and reassurance that Teal conforms to the breed standard. We've decided to invest our time and money into hunt tests with her because that's our hobby. I can't do that and conformation right now, I dont have time to travel much and I can't afford to send her with a handler on top of pro trainer prices. People in the hunting world are already going to know she's a great looking dog so I'd rather prove that she can do what she was bred for. 

Do you need full registration to compete in UKC shows?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think one of the members here (Prism?) is in charge of the CCA program for the GRCA. She probably can answer any questions on the CCA program.

We took Gracie last October to the one held by the Garden State GRC. I found it very informative and it was nice to see the other Goldens there for comparison. I did have Gracie's breeder look her over before we went so I could feel somewhat confident that she'd pass. It's my impression that in general people only present dogs for the CCA if they think they'll pass. It was interesting to see that each of the 3 evaluators had a slightly different take on the dog. They pointed out strengths and less desireable features that I hadn't realized.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Evergreen Golden Retriever Club, the Seattle area club, usually has a CCA every other year. 
Their last one was in Sept. So it might be 2017 before they have another one.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hollyk said:


> Evergreen Golden Retriever Club, the Seattle area club, usually has a CCA every other year.
> Their last one was in Sept. So it might be 2017 before they have another one.


I hope they have one in 2017! Teal is only 10 months. That's the closest one I've been able to find and its over 2 hours away. Seems like a nice club you have up there. I'm trying to join my semi-local club but they don't have a lot of information available online and no events scheduled for this year.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I have done two CCA's with my girls Daisy and Lilly. They were extremely informative. I plan on doing it with all my dogs. 

It's the about the only time you get feedback on your dog from judges. I hate that about the AKC and showing dogs. You get no feedback, you are basically left wondering what the judge thinks of your dog and why your dog placed or not. My friend who shows norwegian buhunds, went to shows over in sweden and Norway. They do things much differently. The judges actually verbally tell you what they are liking or not while they are going over the dog. I wish AKC would allow judges to do that..but they dont. 

if you get the chance I highly reccomend it. Your dog has to be 18 months or older. The first thing that happens is they measure the height of the dog, as that is one of the disqualifications for the breed standard. After that is done, the group of owners and dogs who are going to start the next group will do the mingle to test the temperaments as that is the other disqualification. Then you are setup with a judge and get an allotted time with that judge to go over your dog. They have a paper for sectioned out for each part of the dog and they score each section. They usually are talking to you while they do it. You then move on to the next two judges doing the same thing. Basically each owner and dog swap judges until you have done all three. 

The scores from the judges are added up and as long as you get 75 or over from all three judges your dog passes and you get your CCA title. At the end they announce who passed and you get an enveloped with copies of the judges papers and ribbons. You will also recieve a few weeks later a certificate mailed to you from the GRCA. 

I got lots of great feedback, a lot of it I knew, some I didnt.. Some I agreed with, some left me a little confused. Lol But like everything in life, you take away what you need from it. The judges, like other judges, have their own interpertations of the standard. If they all thought the same it would be silly to do it. 

I will try to find my papers from one of my girls and take a picture so you can see what it looks like if you want. If anyone has any other questions about it feel free to ask.


----------

